# The Garage Design



## Vegas Kid (Jul 28, 2011)

Air movement &#8211; air flow hates bends &#8211;light hates corners, the answer I think is a bigger hammer.   A pair of three 90 degree 8&#8221; light traps each fed by a 10 inch Honeywell vortex fan with veg to flower and flower to veg  exhaust. For 250 cubic feet of grow room. When it is too hot to exhaust air (fresh sir has to come from 85 degrees 75% RH or 100 + degrees at 15 to 28 % RH) the 6200 btu window shaker will operate in a closed circuit mode with C02. 6" axial fan for the entire grow room exhaust


----------



## Vegas Kid (Jul 30, 2011)

I didnt design it and its efficiency is probably about 40% and it aint cheap but it will flow (swag)100 cubic feet per min and the flower room is 96 cubic feet 

View attachment duc 3a.bmp


----------



## greenmentat (Aug 2, 2011)

Did this design work? I tried something similar but a little light still got through.  I think it was because the inside of the ducting was reflective.  
I've got other plans today... A stellar plan working with a 9x9 catch basin and two 90degree ABS elbows... It all clicks together and goes nicely on the outside of the room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2011)

I love using ABS--it is already black and totally light proof.


----------



## Vegas Kid (Jun 20, 2014)

It is hard to believe it been 3 years since those rosy projections. 
I framed a 10 X 12 room with studs and dry wall. Installed the 1/3 hp attic vent.  
I rebuilt a whole house swamper and replaced the pulleys to reduce the air volume and lower the temperature.At 110 F ambient the swamp cooler can hold this area at about 85 F.  @ 45 to 55% Relative Humidity. 
Within this room there is a 94 X 40 flower area. The air exchange in the flower area is handled by an 8 vortex blowing through a Big Blue Ozone Generator, 50 ft. of 8 duct and venting out a wind turbine on the roof. I have 2 - 400W sealed lights fed by a 6 booster fan (this vents below the attic vent).  
A Sentinel HID- 2 Lighting controller runs the lights and features time delay and staged restart that has proved its worth. A tower oscillating fan sit by the passive air intake. 
The chiller is 25 feet of coiled stainless steel tubing inside a Gott cooler with up to 3  1.25 liter soda bottles of frozen water. A digital temp controller (e-bay) controls the pump that circulates the nutrient from a 15 gallon reservoir. This redneck chiller will hold the reservoir at 67 to 70 F. (12 bottle back up) I bought the biggest air pump the Hydro store had and hooked up 4 air stones.


----------

